# Lead in Dog Toys



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Unsafe levels of lead in dog toys seems to be becoming an issue. Fox News has been doing some stories on it, and some dog toys have been found to have high levels of lead -- not good since dogs, of course, chew on their toys. No toys have been recalled, but on the Fox News story, the veternarian recommended avoiding all painted latex toys made in China. He recommended hard plastic toys, like the Kong.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Squirt had stomach issues last week - bloody diarrhea - and the only thing different was that she was eating chicken filets which, after investigation, I found were made in China. My vet said to throw out everything made in china. He is even throwing out his coffee cups which were made in China.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a couple of toys from China that I bought from Hartz. I thew them away when all this stuff came out about the lead. I also check every bag of treats, etc. to see where they are made. Some you really have to look hard.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm.. I just bought a soft pastic squeeky toy for Beamer... Its a chicken in a bikinni and makes a really wierd squakking sound... I just looked, its made in china! Should I toss this in the garbage??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I would... I had already heard about the rubber chickens in specific containing lead paint.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Really?? Why the helllllll are they still using lead paint on children/dog toys?!?! I dont get it???

I gues I will toss it in the garbage... Beamer really does not show any interest in it anyways...

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And a lot of the plastic toys are easily destroyed when they do take interest in them. I've found so many toys with a chunk missing and then see remnants of that toy when I do poop pickup. Joy.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Also, I saw on the news where the toys say Lead Free but in fact when tested have a ton of lead. The chinese don't care, its insane. How on earth can we figure out everything we have thats made in China. Yikes!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Will this never end???? I just checked the plush toys I bought the girls for Christmas. Yep, every single one of them was made in China. I wonder if there is any issue with plush. No paint on them so no lead. Maybe plush toys will be okay if I run them through the washer before I give them to the girls. I can't think of anything that might be in the fabric.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, that's a good idea to wash them first. They don't have any eyes or plastic, right? I bet most of our toys come from China. Unfortunately, the labor costs in the U.S. make the toys made here cost more than most of us want to pay.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is really scary, and I find this year I am really weary of what to buy my children for Christmas.  You would think they would do something about it, but this issue just keeps popping up again and again. I am too afraid to give Oreo any treats other than the ones he has now too. Sigh


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I have had no success with dog toys, as Gabriel will destroy tand eat the hardiest within minuets of giving it to him!! Even the Nylabone products for strong chewers. Sophie is not so destructive, but I still have to keep a close eye on them both and make sure that nothing is left on the floor if I go out.

I'm bummed, as they really love toys...especially the squeeky ones!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> They don't have any eyes or plastic, right?


No, they don't have any plastic or painted pieces at all. I'll wash them and pray that I don't read about some horrible contaminate in plush fabric!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I e-mailed Planet Dog about their toys as we have some of their balls. They replied that all of their Orbee-Tuff toys are made in the US and that none of their toys have paint. Their toys are available at http://www.planetdog.com/dogtoys.aspx.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, thanks for the link to the Orbee balls! I saw one of these at the dog park the other day and I meant to ask the owner where he got the dog this toy since Kubrick seemed to like it! I'm always weary of buying the rubber type toys due to the paint and China-made thing, but I will definitely order one of these for Kubrick. Yet another thing to add to his Santa list!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes... not just food that isn't safe!


----------

